# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Transfert ftp

## Cibou

Bonjour tout le monde,
existe-t-il une fonction pour rcuprer un dossier et son contenu sur un ftp et le copier en local ?
merci

----------


## ElRed

Bonjour,
Ca ne rpondra peut etre pas  ta question mais, 
personnellement, je cree un fichier batch  sous windows avec tous ce qu'il faut dedans et j'execute ce fichier batch dans mon porgramme PB avec un RUN.

----------


## Cibou

je ne vois pas trop ce que tu vx dire !  ::):

----------


## ElRed

Sous windows,
tu as une commande 'ftp'.
Cette commande peut etre gnrer dans un batch.
Par exemple , sous windows, tu cres un fichier 'MonBatch.cmd' et dedans tu 
met une commande FTP 
ftp -s:.\Parameter.ftp

Cette commande effectue les commande ftp qui sont dans un fichier Parameter.ftp

Dans ce fichier , tu mets tes commandes FTP, par exemple, pour le transfert d'un fichier :
open [Nom Serveur]
[Compte]
[Pasword]
get Monfichierdistant MonfichierLocal
quit

Quand tu lances ton fichier de commande (ton batch) :MonBatch.cmd, celui ci execute ton trasfert ftp.

Dja tu fais ca sous windows et quand ca marche, tu lances ton fichier MonBatch.cmd dans ton programme PB (avec la commande Run)

----------

